# RM Händler mit der Postleitzahl 40.. - 50 WO?



## Frog (23. November 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

kann mir mal jemand seine persönlich, liebsten RM Händler in Bereich der Postleitzahl 40.. bis 50.. zusenden!

Bitte jetzt nicht SF nennen oder Google..habe ich schon genutzt. 

Danke schön und Grüße


----------



## derschotte (23. November 2010)

da sind doch alle aufgelistet >> http://www.bikes.com/main+de+00_102+Find_a_Dealer.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (24. November 2010)

derschotte schrieb:


> da sind doch alle aufgelistet >> http://www.bikes.com/main+de+00_102+Find_a_Dealer.html



wäre schön wenn das so wäre....in Düsseldorf gibt es z. B. keinen Händler.

Es soll noch einen in Wuppertal geben...weiß aber den Namen nicht.

Grüße


----------



## Gnikder (2. Dezember 2010)

Der RA(D)GEBER
		In den Peilen 6
		57368 Lennestadt                           Tel:  02727 / 80666
        Fax: 02723 / 502432         
www.der-radgeber.com
[email protected]


Die wohl erst ab 2011.

Tretmühle - Herdecke Fahrradfachhandel
		Wilhelm-Gräfestraße 5
		58313 Herdecke                           Tel:  02330 / 916278
        Fax: 02330 / 916278         
www.tretmuehle-herdecke.de
[email protected]


----------

